# Cabinet hardware



## hindley (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a horribly outdated kitchen and a remodel just isn't going to happen in the near future but I'd like to do some cosmetic updates. The handles on the cabinets are in the center of the door instead of the corners... is it as simple as I'm thinking to change them out? Can I just take them off, fill the holes with wood putty, sand, paint them and drill new holes in the corners for new handles?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you're painting them, sure! Easy.
(Clean, scuff and primer them first, of course)

DM


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

We did our brown oak "picture frame" doors in the kitchen with melamine paint 15 years ago after scrubbing the cabinets with TSP. We actually left the handles in the center and voila new paint works wonders for a fresh look. I recently found a nice wire rack system from Rev-a-Shelf to improve efficiency in my blind lower corner cabinets. While it isn't perfect, these old maple plywood cabinets were well made. Like you a makeover wasn't in the budget. I did the back splash myself last spring and we added a fresh counter several years back. Then we did the vanity in the adjacent bathroom with the same process. Sorry I don't have the before pics on this link but this should give you hope.:thumbsup: Total cost including tile and counter and hardware, with 25' of back wall, approx $450. 

Its very satisfying to sit next to this each morning. Even better I recently found a 4 year old maple Shaker kitchen at the Habitat for Humanity re-Store, so as fresh as this looks its all coming out over the winter, the cabinets that is, not my painstaking trendy back splash:laughing:...new cabinets will drop in with very minor tweaking.

http://picasaweb.google.com/mopcop/Kitchen?authkey=Gv1sRgCKaIxtnRwITCVg&feat=directlink


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

If you decide to fill the wholes with wood putty, try to get thee kind that doesn't shrink. Even then you should wait until it is completely dry to sand it because it may shrink any you'll have to refill it with the wood puddy and wait and sand it again.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I would use Bondo instead of wood filler, but same approach.


----------

